

Pinteresting way to surf youtube... - nikhilaitharaju

What if pinterest and youtube met and had a trademark violating baby? Built it in 4 hours. Check out http://www.pintube.tv/
======
hackthatshit
pretty cool stuff

~~~
nikhilaitharaju
thanks :)

